# Saved a neighbors marriage this weekend



## GeorgeS (Oct 2, 2016)

One of my wife's friends came to the door frantic Friday night. She had a chewed up chess piece in one hand and her puppy in the other. She said "you have to help me or the dog will have to go". Anyway, I turned the new Queen for her. The golden oak was my templet. I am having a hell of a time with the dark stain. I can't match it to save my soul. Think I'm going to stop into a local furniture restoration shop and see if they can help. Man I was nervous as can be about half way through!

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 7


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 2, 2016)

Great job man. I think you saved that puppy's live

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 2, 2016)

@steve bellinger Thank you sir, you are probably right.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

Great job George. It's real close too..nice.

And someone should tell them not to leave that stuff laying around for the puppy to chew. That's their job. To chew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2016)

I had a dog once that only chewed up my ex wife's stuff. she never chewed up anything of mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 2, 2016)

@ripjack13 You are absolutely correct! One of the kids forgot to put it back away?

@woodtickgreg Sounds like the perfect dog for that relationship!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 2, 2016)

Great job matching the shape.



GeorgeS said:


> I am having a hell of a time with the dark stain. I can't match it to save my soul. Think I'm going to stop into a local furniture restoration shop and see if they can help.



You could aim slightly darker, then if you get the other 15 pieces that this queen belonged to you can dye them all to the same slightly darker shade. Nobody will be any the wiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 2, 2016)

@duncsuss That's a great idea but she is trying not to tell him lol! She would have been in luck if it was the lighter shade. Golden oak on maple matches perfectly!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2016)

Well done George!
Gail says she likes the puppy version better though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 2, 2016)

@NYWoodturner When does she plan to get a puppy, or has she told you yet?


----------



## TimR (Oct 2, 2016)

Well done on shaping the replacement. Cherry stain with a touch of mahogany perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @NYWoodturner When does she plan to get a puppy, or has she told you yet?



It is already here... I am outnumbered and outgunned

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 2, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> It is already here... I am outnumbered and outgunned
> 
> View attachment 114389
> 
> View attachment 114390



Oh you sir are in big trouble! Look at that face!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2016)

Very nice George! I would think you're done with the hardest part, maybe take the piece to HD or Lowe's and have them custom mix a stain? Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice work George- The old queen does look delicious though...


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2016)

@Tony Good suggestion sir!

@Mike1950 Are you trying to say she had it coming? 

Is it wrong that when my wife showed it to me the first thing that came to mind was the scene from History of The World Part II where they played chess with full sized people. "The Knight Takes the Queen".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 3, 2016)

My American Bulldog only chewed on Oak, not kidding. My dad would kick her out of the shop whenever he had an Oak project that had to go down near the floor for drying or what ever. That was my favorite dog ever. Still miss her a lot.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2016)

Great save! You are THE good neighbor! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2016)

Great job George! I have a similar task to do, a friends dog chewed up several knob/pulls on a nice dresser of hers..... someday I will get to it.... as far as stain, it looks like Minwax cherry or red chestnut or English chestnut might work.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 3, 2016)

He did a number on that thing! lol Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Great job George! I have a similar task to do, a friends dog chewed up several knob/pulls on a nice dresser of hers..... someday I will get to it.... as far as stain, it looks like Minwax cherry or red chestnut or English chestnut might work.....


 I will try the chestnuts the cherry is a no go. Thanks you!


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 3, 2016)

Fabulous duplicating job!!! I do lots of turning duplication. I almost never do the color matching. I tell them - I'll make the part & then I recommend two master finisher I know.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2016)

@Spinartist Thank you very much! Yup I'm going to try one more thing and if that doesn't work they are on those own for that. I have a furniture restoration guy I can send her to.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2016)

Nicely done!

The original looks a lot like aged pear... probably not much help since I've never seen pear stain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice duplication George.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2016)

@DKMD Thats funny!

@ironman123 Thank you much.


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice save!!! She owes you a pie!
Glad it wasn't a knight!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 16, 2016)

@Ken Martrin You are right, the knight would have sucked!


----------

